# UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch



## troutfisher (21. Januar 2006)

Hallo Bordies,#h 


So jetzt die Umfrage, ich weiß jetzt wie sie funktioniert. Da iher meint Samstag wäre besser OK.

Wie vorher angedeutet , Spinnfischen / Bellyboot. Also wer Lust hat macht mit|supergri    #: 


|laola: 

Gruß Troutfisher


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin Moin ,
hab mal für den 4. gestimmt da am 11 Messe in Rendsburg ist :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Ich habe für den 18. gestimmt weil das der einzigste Tag wäre wo ich eventuell könnte. Am 4. bi ich im Urlaub und am 11.-12. ist das Norwegenevent in Berlin. Da bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## MichaelB (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin,

bislang könnte ich an allen vorgeschlagenen Tagen, von daher vorerst eine Enthaltung #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## detlefb (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Bis jetzt auch bei mir Enthaltung, alle Termine frei.
Bei "vernünftigen" Wetter bin auch gerne der 0Euro-Abschlepper|supergri


----------



## AlBundy (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Ich könnte an allen Terminen außer dem 12.02.2006, mal sehen was bei der Mehrzahl rauskommt. (daher noch kein Eintrag oben!)


----------



## Hardi (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

N'Abend. Könnte nicht am 11./12.02. Bin dort wie viele Boardies in Berlin.
Hoffe nicht das wir einen Eisbohrer brauchen bei dem was da an Wetterfront auf uns zu kommt.


----------



## Flala - Flifi (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin!

Ich hab mal für den 18. gestimmt, daß ist der einzige Termin, an dem ich (relativ) sicher kann. Zur Not ginge auch der 12., da bräuchte ich dann nur für den Vormittag einen Babysitter für meine beiden Jungs (1 1/2 u. 4 Jahre).
Ich muß auch dringends mal wider los, sonst krieg ich die Krätze oder einen Koller oder irgendwelche anderen Ausfälle....:v 
Im Januar gab es nur einen Termin, an dem ich zum Beispiel mal einen Tagestrip hätte machen können. Wenn beide Elternteile gegenschichtig am Wochenende arbeiten, ist das echt schwierig. Das war in diesem Falle der vergangene Freitag, aber was ist, meine liebste Ehefrau lag mit 39° Fieber auf der Seite, und ich mußte die Kinder betüdeln.#q    Was solls, die Nachwuchsangler gehen vor!
So, genug ausgekotzt...
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn dieser Versuch unter einem günstigeren Stern steht, als der am 28.12. 2005 !

Gruß!

Martin


----------



## dat_geit (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

@detelefb

Null€abschleppers liebe ich:l , denn da kann man ohne Sorge bis Schweden driften!!!!!:k    

Nee mal im Ernst, mit den BB´s und detlef als mitangelndes Sicherungsboot wäre das ganze schon echt ein Hammer.

Kann nur 11 oder 12, denn ansonsten erwartet mich mein Abreitgeber an den restlichen Tagen im Dienst.


----------



## detlefb (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*



			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> Nee mal im Ernst, mit den BB´s und detlef als mitangelndes Sicherungsboot wäre das ganze schon echt ein Hammer.



Aber nur wenn das Wetter mitspielt, heute war es echt grenzwertig.
Ich muß jetzt erstmal in die heiße Wanne....


----------



## dat_geit (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Oha, OH, dann lesen wir ja später noch was unter Dorsch und oder Mefofänge oder????:q


----------



## detlefb (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Hi Andreas, 

guckste hier :http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1017529&postcount=263

Im Laufe des Abends werde ich noch ein paar Pic's einfügen.


----------



## bewillknevill (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

moin moin habe mal für den 4. gestimmt
bin aber wohl auch dabei wenn  es auf einen anderen tag fällt!
Wird  bestimmt lustig mit ein paar anderen boardis zu fischen und ein paar erfahrungen auszutauschen.


----------



## troutfisher (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

|supergri |supergri 

Seid ihr alle im Winterschlaf oder ist euch das zu Kalt. Wo bleiben die Anmeldungen ?

Momentan seht es 4 oder 18 Februar . #c 

Um das Thema aufrecht zuerhalten , darf es nicht weiter nach unten rutschen oder WAT !!!

Gruß

troutfisher |wavey:


----------



## bewillknevill (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

ist wohl allen zu kalt umzu angeln oder?#c


----------



## MichaelB (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin,

jetzt ist es raus, ich kann nur am 18ten Februar :m 

Wie schaut es mit dem Rest aus? #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## troutfisher (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Naja 
bis jetzt sind wir ca 5 Leute,da der 4 Februar jetzt zu kurzfristig wäre hoffen wir auf mehr beteiligungen !!!!!!! :m 



#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Reppi (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Habe den 18. schon mal geblockt......
Gruß Uwe


----------



## MichaelB (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin,

was sagt uns "geblockt" |kopfkrat  definitiv kein Brassenangeln oder was? #y  

@Troutfisher: wann gedachtest Du denn an den Start zu gehen? Bei mir wird das nix vor mittags gegen 13Uhr...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Günni1401 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

moin, moin an alle,

Bin erst gerade über das thema hier gestolpert....
Bin vielleicht am Wochenende um den 18. an der Ostsee, Süssau. Wo habt ihr vor die Belly Boate zu Wasser zu lassen? Wenn es nicht alzu weit weg ist von Süssau wäre ich auf jeden Fall gerne dabei! Müsste dann nur noch meinen Kumpel überreden

Viele Grüße,

Gunnar


----------



## gerstmichel (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin, |wavey: 

hab mal den 18. angemarkert, weiß aber noch nicht, ob sich mein Arm vom gerade vollzogenen Umzug erholt hat (schmerzt ziemlich im Ellbogenbereich...) #c .

Wenn ich denn komme, gehöre ich zur Fusstruppe, die den Fisch von Land aus zu den Belly Booten treibt...:m 

Belohnung ist da ja wohl drin wa ;+ ....:q


PS: Willkommen an Board Gunnar !!


----------



## MichaelB (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin,

@Günni: welcome on board :m 

Wo das Treffen starten wird weiß nur der Wind... aber da Troutfisher das ganze ins Leben gerufen hat, darf er auch am 17ten verkünden wo es hin geht |rolleyes 

@Gerstmichel: jeden 2ten Ü60 Dorsch den Du nachweislich an meinen Köder getrieben hast sollst Du dann auch mit nach Hause nehmen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AlBundy (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin Jungs,

so wie das jetzt wohl ausschaut wird das wohl hier nun doch der 18.´te.
klinke mich für o.g. Datum mit ein. Schau´n wir dann mal, wo das Wetter uns hinverschlägt. Organisatorisches sollten wir vorher noch abklären!


----------



## troutfisher (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin Moin #h 

Also ist der 18 Februar jetzt beschlossen !!  Wohin und wie viel Uhr wir uns
Treffen das sollten wir in der 7 Kw kürzfristig entscheiden je nach Wetterlage.
Außerdem da hier auf dem Board spezi´s sind , sollten wir ein paar Vorschläge
machen wo wir hin könnten.

Bleib am Ball :m 

gruß

troutfisher  #h


----------



## troutfisher (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

|uhoh: 





			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Wo das Treffen starten wird weiß nur der Wind... aber da Troutfisher das ganze ins Leben gerufen hat, darf er auch am 17ten verkünden wo es hin geht |rolleyes
> 
> ...


----------



## detlefb (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*



			
				troutfisher schrieb:
			
		

> |uhoh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MichaelB (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin,

geeenau Detlef #h  außerdem mache ich nie Witze |rolleyes 

@troutfisher: was meinst Du mit _*spät*_? #c  |kopfkrat   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin,

@troutfisher: na etwas mehr mußt Du schon auf den Docht haun, sonst geht das hier noch unter...  

Guckst Du mal http://www.meeresangler.com/forum/t...32c31dda351bd4552e130b&postid=12221#post12221 - vielleicht findet ja gaaaanz zu fällig beides am selebn Strand statt #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

hmm ma gucken ob ich am 18 schon meine neue Aspire hab|supergri|supergrigoiler Knüppel ich würde dann auch zur Fußtruppe gehören.
Wer will denn noch alles ohne BB ins Wasser?
Und wer könnte mich fahren?


----------



## bewillknevill (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

kann dich mitnehmen wenn du von der eastside irgentwie zur northsitde kommst schick mal ne pn mit deiner adr. vielleicht kann man da ja was machen!


----------



## MichaelB (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin,





			
				Yellow-tarpon schrieb:
			
		

> Wer will denn noch alles ohne BB ins Wasser?


 Das geht? |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## bewillknevill (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

ja das geht oder sagen wir mal es muß ja gehen hab nämlich auch keins
:c:c:c


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

@bewillknevill 
PN is weg
ohne BB is auch geil


----------



## Micky (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Da können wir doch locker ein "Gemeinschaftsevent" daraus machen.... #6


----------



## MichaelB (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin,

na dann schaun wir mal war daraus so wird... wenn ich mir das hier http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/dahme ansehe |uhoh: 
Hatte Reppi nun zugesagt?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

lol das wird bestimmt "gemütlich":q


----------



## detlefb (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte Reppi nun zugesagt?



Wenn, dann als "Ersatz-Stormbringer"


----------



## Reppi (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Zusag !


----------



## JunkieXL (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Wo soll das ganze stattfinden? Ohne Belly wäre ich am Start!


----------



## MichaelB (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin,

wo steckt denn eigentlich der "Chef" dieses Treffens... #h 

@JunkieXL: wo das statt findet entscheidet letztendlich der Wind... bei der momentanen Vorhersage fiele mir nur Fehmarn Nordküste oder Hubertusberg ein #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## troutfisher (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

:m  *JO JO DER CHEF IST WIEDER ONLINE  :m *

Tut mir leid Leute , daß ich mich erst jetzt melde . Alle meine Rechner waren befallen mußte alle neu formatieren . Gott sei Dank ich bin fast fertig !!

Das schlimme war nur ich konnte an meine Daten für die Firma seid ca ein-und halb Wochen.

1.)  So wohin es geht und um wie viel Uhr legen wir noch fest spätestens     am  Donnerstag.

2 Mitbringsel--- Ich wäre euch sehr verbunden wenn jemand das übernehmen kann, da ich hier mit mein Rechner zu kämpfen habe  #6 

Werde mich Abends hier kürzfristig immer melden. |bla: 

Hoffe auf Antwort

euer Troutfisher|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin,

von wegen Mitbringsel oder so... mir scheitn es nicht so gemütlich zu werden, von daher werde ich mich in erster Linie aufs Angeln konzentrieren und ganz bescheiden Selbstversorger sein  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Flala - Flifi (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin!

Ich hatte eigentlich auch für den 18.2. gestimmt, aber leider muß ich meinen einzigen freien Samstag in diesem Monat nun doch opfern, um genug Feuerholz für den nächsten Winter aus dem Wald zu holen.|smash: |smash:  So wärmt das Holz gleich mehrfach...
Allen glücklicheren, die an die Küste kommen wünsche ich Petri Heil und viel Spaß!!  #: 

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Dr. Komix (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Also ich#h  würde 2 Kolegen mitbringen wenn ich darf.#c 

Die beiden haben noch nie spinnfischen an der küste gemacht. ich ja paar mal.

also wenn man darf ohne bb dann kommen wir mit? sonst schreibt ja keiner wo man hin kan bei südost ostwind.;+ 

gurss dr.k


----------



## Micky (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Strandtechnisch wäre ich für SEHLENDORF, nur Not () auch Dazendorf... oder was meint der griechische Naggensympatisant dazu??? #c |supergri


----------



## MichaelB (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin,

der griechische Naggensympatisant meint dazu, daß Troutfisher die Qual der Wahl hat :g 
Wenn auch Watanglerz am Start sind ist es für Sehlendorf wohl mal sagen ein 4tel Jahr zu früh... #c  der Hornie kommt erst im Mai  

@Dr. Komix: ich habe auch nicht gefragt ob ich erscheinen darf sondern mich einfach amgemeldet - so come along #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AlBundy (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin Jungz,




> nur Not () auch Dazendorf...


 
...wenn die Wahl auf Dazendorf fallen sollte, fände ich das äußerst "unglücklich" bei den momentan vorherrschenden Wetterbedindungen. Die Anfahrt zu den ewigen Fischgründen |supergri ist zu weit draußen. Meine Meinung!

Laßt uns doch mal bis Do. warten was sich bis dahin Wettertechnisch ergibt und es dann abends festmachen wohin. Eure Meinung dazu? |kopfkrat :


Ich wäre bei schlechtem Wetter auch eher für Selbstversorgung. Wir können ja im Frühjahr oder wann auch immer bei einem folgendem Event den Grill etc. zum Leben erwecken? |rolleyes


----------



## bewillknevill (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

moin leute 
sagt mal kommt vielleicht einer von euch aus dem norden hamburgs wo ich mich am we vielleicht einer fg anschließen könnte ????
Wär echt super mein auto hat nämlich gerade ne kappputte lichtmaschine und ich glaub nicht das ich es bis zum we es schaffe sie zu holen und zu tauschen!
Danke schon mal im voraus#h

achso ich würd mir auch lieber was mitbringen am we zum grillen is es glaub ich noch ein bisserl kalt


----------



## Reppi (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Wenn man euch doch mal von euren "Modestränden" wechlocken könnte....|supergri  
weiter nördlich gibts auch noch ne Menge (bessere?) Möglichkeiten.....


----------



## MichaelB (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin,

@Reppi: von mir aus immer und gern ein neuer Strand :m 
Dein Vorschlag für einen geeigneten Strand bei derzeitiger Windvorhersage? #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Geltinger Bucht !? Habe zumindest von dort gesicherte Erkenntnisse#a #a #a


----------



## MichaelB (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin,

äähhh.... geht es nicht noch weiter weg?
Ich weiß, jetzt kommt wieder die Textstelle von wegen "muß eh jedes Mal vom Deich bis an die Ostsee düsen" |rolleyes 

Na warten wir mal ab was Freitag Abend entschieden wird... #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JunkieXL (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

für mich wäre eh alles gleich weit ... mal kucken wo es hingeht ich entscheide dann!


----------



## Micky (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> warten wir mal ab was Freitag Abend entschieden wird...



*PRO* *HOWACHTER BUCHT* !!! #h


----------



## MichaelB (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin,

so langsam werde ich hippelig... |rolleyes  bei Tendenz zu SO3-4 könnte ich mir sogar DH vorstellen, wäre zwar etwas anstrengender rauszupaddeln, aber dafür eine entspannte Rücktour - was meinen die anderen Käptns? #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dr. Komix (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> so langsam werde ich hippelig... |rolleyes bei Tendenz zu SO3-4 könnte ich mir sogar DH vorstellen, wäre zwar etwas anstrengender rauszupaddeln, aber dafür eine entspannte Rücktour
> 
> 
> Michael


 
Aber uns Strandangler nicht vergessen.#h 

Mit Wathose raus auf die Ostsee ist nicht so einfach|supergri .

Aber wir werden wohl eine Lösung finden oder:g .

Dr.komix


----------



## Reppi (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Ist in DH nicht ne recht große "Dühnung" , denn es ist ja recht flach vorne...|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## MichaelB (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin,

Dühnung könnte stimmen... allerdings habe ich dort immer wieder einige Watanglerz gesehen, es hat da Buhnen und zwischen Leuchtturm und Taucherparkplatz sollte auch vom Strand aus was gehn #h 

Mal sehn was der Chef morgen Abend dazu sagt :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## detlefb (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> Dühnung könnte stimmen... allerdings habe ich dort immer wieder einige Watanglerz gesehen, es hat da Buhnen und zwischen Leuchtturm und Taucherparkplatz sollte auch vom Strand aus was gehn #h
> Mal sehn was der Chef morgen Abend dazu sagt :m



Stimmt, da sollte was gehen. Je nach Wasserstand kann man auf die Sandbank waten. Dann erreicht man gut tiefes Wasser. 
Truttafriend ist dort auch schon häufiger Fliegenruten schwingend gesichtet worden#6


----------



## Louis (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, da sollte was gehen. Je nach Wasserstand kann man auf die Sandbank waten. Dann erreicht man gut tiefes Wasser.
> Truttafriend ist dort auch schon häufiger Fliegenruten schwingend gesichtet worden#6




Oh, mano...jetzt dachte ich die ganze Gesellschaft tummelt sich irgendwo weiter nördlich rum, und ich kann schön einsam in DH bei auflandigem Wind ein wenig den auf der Dühnung surfenden Mefos auf den Zahn fühlen....aber nein, irgend so ein Knobiwankenobi bringt DH ins Spiel. :m 

Seis drum, dann sieht man sich eben|wavey:


----------



## Dr. Komix (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist in DH nicht ne recht große "Dühnung" , denn es ist ja recht flach vorne...|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


 

Ok aber DH=? ich nicht gut auskennen.;+


----------



## dorschjoe (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Hallo!!!
Habe jetzt auch ein  Bellyboat|supergri und werde wohl Samstag mit einen
Freund dazu stossen.Wird jetzt eigentlich gegrillt oder mach jeder Selbstversorger.
Laut Windfinder soll der Wind aus S-SW kommen(Hohwachter Bucht).

Gruß Andreas


----------



## detlefb (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Seis drum, dann sieht man sich eben|wavey:



Sei vorsichtig mit Bmichels Knofeldip, der ist mega lägger, aber macht einsam#6

@ Dr... DH = Dahme


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Truttafriend ist dort auch schon häufiger Fliegenruten schwingend gesichtet worden#6




Halt ich für ´nen Gerücht Detlef :q


----------



## MichaelB (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin,

zugegebenermaßen sollte man den Dipp nicht vor/während der aktiven Brautschau zu sich nehmen :q 

Hoffentlich kann der Windfinder sich mal entscheiden... :z  und hoffentlich ist bald Samstag :m 

@Louis: wenn wir uns schon während der Herings-Saison immer verpassen... #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*



> wenn wir uns schon während der Herings-Saison immer verpassen...


Stimmt! Sitzt oben im warmen und schlürft Kaff und beobachtet , wie ich nichts fange... 
DH........oh man........RD ist gesperrt, ich muß dann die Weltreise über Schleswig antreten........


----------



## MichaelB (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin,

armer armer armer Reppi... jetzt bloß nicht verspannen und in letzter Sekunde noch eine Sturmflut herauf beschwören |rolleyes 

Wie schaut´s aus, wo geht es hin?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Louis (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> zugegebenermaßen sollte man den Dipp nicht vor/während der aktiven Brautschau zu sich nehmen :q
> 
> ...



@Michael:

Verheiratet, zwei Kinder, die Lütte gerade mal drei Wochen alt. Ich schlaf z.Zt eh auf dem Gästebett|bla:

Ansonsten sieht es für die diesjährige Heringssaison schlecht aus. Hab ein Projekt bis Ende Juni in HH. Da muss ich wohl nen Kollegen aus Kiel als Ausguck anheuern. 

Ich stell mir gerade den morgendlichen Kontrollanruf vor:

"...ey, Heringsguck....was guckst Du?...Mach mal Meldung..."


----------



## Reppi (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

[QUOTEWie schaut´s aus, wo geht es hin?

][/QUOTE]
Gut hiermit beschließe ich : kiek ut :m :m |supergri |supergri |rolleyes |rolleyes


----------



## Louis (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt! Sitzt oben im warmen und schlürft Kaff und beobachtet , wie ich nichts fange...
> DH........oh man........RD ist gesperrt, ich muß dann die Weltreise über Schleswig antreten........




Moment...ich muss da was klarstellen....

Reppi hatte seine Sepplmütz nicht auf und war in dem ganzen Gewusel einfach nicht zu erkennen. 

Also mit Dennis hat das Heringsangeln zwei/drei mal prima geklappt. Kurzer Blick aus dem fenster oder kurzer Anruf und schon ging das zur Sache.

@Reppi: Ich denke, Du wolltest einfach nur alleine sein, die Einsamkeit und Ruhe geniesen, die Stimmung des Moments in Dich aufsaugen...Heringe zu fangen...darum ging es Dir nicht wirklich...dafür lohnt sich auch die weite Anreise....oder? #6


----------



## Micky (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

*12:00 Uhr - HIGH NOON !!!*

Wir warten gespannt auf die Entscheidung wo es hingehen soll... oder müssen wir noch bis heute Abend warten???


----------



## Louis (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Wenn ich die Wind- und Strömungsverhältnisse richtig deute, dann kann die Bellyfraktion in Pelzerhaken wässern, und sich dann die Küste längs durch den Fehmarnsund treiben lassen. |bla:


----------



## MichaelB (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin,

so wie ich die Windvorhersage deute wird man bei einem 3er aus Süd/Südost sowohl den Käptn´s als auch den Wa-tern in Dahme gerecht - die Prügelfischer vom MePo können später vom Strand oder von der Brücke aus an den Start.

Wo bleibt der Chef mit der ultimativen Ansage? #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Hallo hallo,
könnte mir mal einer sagen wo und wann morgen was abgeht? Mein oller Schlauch könnte auch mal wieder etwas Salzwasser vertragen. :q
und wer kommt denn alles, gibs da wo ne Übersicht?


----------



## goeddoek (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo hallo,
> könnte mir mal einer sagen wo und wann morgen was abgeht? Mein oller Schlauch könnte auch mal wieder etwas Salzwasser vertragen. :q




Hoppla - kommt aus dem Fach und hat trotzdem 'ne kaputte Dusche. Oder wie meinst Du das |kopfkrat 

Ich schreibe hier jetzt nicht das böse "Ta ---tü"-Wort  :q :q 

Wünsch Euch viel Spaß morgen und hoffe auf einen tollen Bericht.


----------



## troutfisher (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

So Leute immer mit der Ruhe !! |uhoh: 

Bin gerade von der Arbeit #q , jetzt wird erstmal geduscht, gegessen und um ca 19:00 bin ich Online und dann entscheiden wir#6 


In die Ruhe liegt die Kraft |evil: 


      
Gruß

troutfisher


----------



## Reppi (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Ich bin dann gegen 22:00 nochmal on......mal schauen, ob sich "Hausbacken ohne Fisch" wieder durch setzt....:q :q


----------



## Micky (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Nebenan im MEPO haben wir uns jetzt auf *DAHME* festgelegt.

*08:00 Uhr "Frühschoppen" am Leuchtturm. :q*


----------



## bewillknevill (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin

Ist Dahme denn jetzt fest?


----------



## troutfisher (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Nebenan im MEPO haben wir uns jetzt auf *DAHME* festgelegt.
> 
> *08:00 Uhr "Frühschoppen" am Leuchtturm. :q*


 
Das sieht ja gut aus , nach der Strömmung verläuft sie auch in südlicher Richtung.

Ausweich möglichkeit wäre Fehmann oder hat sonst jemand ein vorschlag !|uhoh: 


#c #c #c 

troutfisher


----------



## MichaelB (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin,

na dann sehn wir uns morgen mittag in Dahme - Taucherparkplatz? #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## troutfisher (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 


*DAHME ca 8:00*

*Taucherparkplatz*

:q :q :q :q  :q :q :q :q 



*SO SEI ES BESCHLOSSEN*

*ich habe nur ein problem ich war noch nie da ! wie komm ich da überhaupt hin so ein schiet !!! #c *

*troutfisher*


----------



## MichaelB (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin,

@troutfisher: wennste via Grube nach Dahme rein kommst an der Tanke rechts vorbei, durch den toten Ort bis es links in Richtung Leuchtturm geht - der erste Parkplatz ist der sogenannte Taucherparkplatz, wenn man weiter fährt kommt man zum Leuchtturm, da ist links der zweite Parkplatz.
Die MePo´s treffen sich am Leuchtturm... und ich komme eh als letzter ans Wasser und finde Euch   #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## troutfisher (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

jo Danke für die wegbeschreibung #6 

Dat werde ich schon finden , ich komme wahrscheinlich auch später,habe gerade die Meldung auf dem AB das mein Geselle krank ist , jetzt muß ich mir was einfallen.

*ICH WERDE NOCH AFFIG HIER* |gr:  |gr: 


gruß 

troutfisher  #h


----------



## dorschjoe (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Wir sind Punkt 8.00 Uhr da,wird ja meine Jungfernfahrt.
Hoffe ich vergesse nichts Wichtiges.
Dann mal gute Nacht!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Micky (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*



			
				troutfisher schrieb:
			
		

> Das sieht ja gut aus , nach der Strömmung verläuft sie auch in südlicher Richtung.



Die Strömung geht morgen früh aber *GEN NORDEN* !!! |kopfkrat


----------



## Reppi (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Jungs, Euch rollt doch die Murmel....08:00.. |supergri  
Ich werde mal sehen, ob ich das gebacken bekomme....
Also Taucherparkplatz..


----------



## Micky (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Der frühe BB-Angler fängt die MEFO´s !!!  :q


----------



## MichaelB (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin,

@Reppi: morgen sind Steherqualitäten gefragt - lass die jungen Hüpfer sich doch vormittags austoben, wir holen uns die DäDo´s :g 

Vom TP aus ist´s perfekt von wegen Strömung und Wind #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## SergioTübingen (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

ihr habt was elementares übersehen.. stormbringer reppi hat sich angekündigt, das heisst morgen gibts windstärke 5-6 und leichten schneefall (eventuell auch glatteis)..  

als alternativprogramm kann ich aber das restaurant in heiligenhafen empfehlen.. :q :q :q


----------



## Micky (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

*@ Micha:* Wir haben morgen nen Prototypen am Start... :q  

http://gumia.de/2005/09/21/die-schwimmende-grillinsel/


----------



## MichaelB (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin,

na das war ein Küstentreffen... vielleicht hätte man vorher ansagen können, daß es nur den halben Tag gehen sollte |uhoh: 
Als ich um halb1 in Dahme ankam waren 3 RTs auf dem Wasser - und sonst niemand am Beach |kopfkrat 
Ich wartete eine Zeit am Strand um dann Twister Bine, Dorschjoe und ... mein Namensgedächtnis |rolleyes ... zu begrüßen. Die beiden Herren waren auf dem Weg nach MacPomm erfolgreich gewesen #6 
Wir sind dann nochmal rausgepaddelt, blieben allerdings ohne Fisch - den Dorschen war es wohl zu kalt, zu nass, zu irgendwas... #c oder sie hatten auch davon gehört, daß das "Treffen" schon längst wieder um war |kopfkrat 
Nett war es trotzdem #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dorschjoe (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

@MichaelB

Wie lange habt ihr es denn noch ausgehalten?
Wir sind gegen 16.00 Uhr raus,die erste Tour hat
uns zu doll geschlaucht.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MichaelB (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Moin,

viel länger waren wir auch nicht im Wasser... normal hätte ich ja schon noch die Dämmerung abgewartet, aber da sich die ganze Zeit bis auf zwei Anfasserchen überhaupt nix tat... #c 

Jetzt warten wir erst mal bis das Wasser auch in Sichtweite der Küstenlinie wieder dorschige Temperaturen hat und dann geht´s los #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## troutfisher (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

:c Naja ,

Der Tag gestern was ja zum :v ich konnte kurzfristig nicht teilnehmen da ein Mitarbeiter lieder krank würde, so ist es wenn mann selbst und ständig
arbeitet.
Wie ich gehört habe sind viel wieder los gefahren ,da sich nix Tat wie zb.
bewillknevil und anhang. Die sind dann nach Kiek ut gefahren und die anderen woll nachhause.

Schade isch hätte gerne ein paar Leute mal getroffen. :c 

Gruß
troutfisher  #h


----------



## bewillknevill (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

na aber kiek ut war es aber auch nicht besser hat wohl mit dem wetter was zu tun gehabt! da standen ungefähr 10 leute und von denen hatte keiner was
nicht mal nen anfasser oder nachläufer . Aber das kann ja mal passieren das nischts geht ist zwar schon das 2te mal aber egal . Glaub ich muß nächste Woche mal wieder zum teich fahren und da ein paar fische ärgern!!!!!!!!
In Doro kann man ja schon wieder angeln war heut mal zum gucken da und da war echt mal wieder was los, hat sich wohl schnell rumgesprochen das man da wieder angeln kann. Das blöde ist nur das um halb elf nur ein fisch aus dem wasser war, aber egal nächstes WE geht bestimmt was


----------



## dorschjoe (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Hier mal ein paar Fotos.


----------



## dorschjoe (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Unsere Tagesausbeute.


----------



## Watfischer84 (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

Schöne ausbeute.
Das nenn ich doch mal nen gelungenen Angeltag


----------



## bewillknevill (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: UMFRAGE :Küstentreffen 2.Versuch*

naja denn hattet ihr ja wenigsten was vom strand aus war es leider nicht möglich so weit rauszukommen ihr habt ja schon vor dänemark geangelt:q


----------

